# list of new kernels availlible?



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

is there a updated list kernels for the gb roms?


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Not unless you make it, maintain it and post in the right place.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

There are really only a couple of them anyways, not much of a list. JT's kernel (more functional) and Glitch's kernel. And this shouldn't be posted in the development section.


----------



## Jazz848 (Aug 9, 2011)

Also, make sure to use the familiar title format when posting in the dev section. Try reposting as, [Q][INTERWEBS][TEAMLAZY][AMIDOINGITWRONG] or something along those lines...


----------

